# Cheaper?



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I was contemplating on buying one of martin's BIRD cages. BB-820 Bird Cage.

# 24" x 24" x 20"
# Slide-out pan
# Floor wire

I would cover the wire floor with a hard surface to get rid of the rats having to walk on the wire and making my own shelves.










Would this be larger and cheaper then buying a Rat cage from Martin that already has the shelves but less space for more money?

I don't know what to use though to make more shelves and ramps, but Ide also make a couple more doors to get the rats out from then that one large door.

Anyone have any opinions?

What could I use to make ramps and levels and how?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Walmart and dollar stores sell 'hook on' wire shelves that you could use, or you could use tons of hammocks. :lol:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Heh, Ill think about that! Thanks!


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

That cage is wayyyy too small for even one rat. It would be better if you went with one of martins rat cages made for rats.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

If you add shelves this cage can hold 3 rats (but only two would be comfey I bet)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

savveth said:


> That cage is wayyyy too small for even one rat. It would be better if you went with one of martins rat cages made for rats.


No, it's not. :?:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

savveth said:


> That cage is wayyyy too small for even one rat. It would be better if you went with one of martins rat cages made for rats.


Savveth, I think you may have your two cubic feet per rat calculations a little off... this is the second post I've seen where you've been a bit out.  Granted, this cage isn't massive, but with some levels it does at least cover the minimum requirements for two rats.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Its Wide though..... 24" wide...


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> savveth said:
> 
> 
> > That cage is wayyyy too small for even one rat. It would be better if you went with one of martins rat cages made for rats.
> ...


ooops, forgot to add shelving space, lol. my bad. Im just used to things way bigger I guess, *stares at massive cage in closet*....yep, I think thats it. xD


----------

